
How do people feel about video dating app? - heyujingjing
Hi, I have a dating app called HeyU where people post 15 sec (or less) videos of themselves to show off their personality and who they really are. It&#x27;s my attempt to get away from photos and get people to treat each other better (more like human beings instead of strangers). I&#x27;ve built a prototype, but have no idea how to find users. How do you feel about a dating app where you upload videos of yourself?
======
rmena123
Sounds interesting... can i see a demo? I'll let you know what I think.

